# Living in Cape Town.



## Ales (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this forum, but I have been reading a few posts.

So I thought I would share my story, I was born in Florence Italy.

I was very fortunate to be in the right industAry at the right time, 

So I am 32 years old and now live in Cape Town,

I live in a very beautiful area of cpt right on the beach,

Does SA have problems ?sure does,

Do I fear for my safety on a daily basis ? Nope,

I go out in the city I don't have a constant worry , 

At home I don't have electric fence nor do I feel like a prisoner in my own home,

Yes I know it happens I just don't worry about it,

I have been a victim of crime but that was in a 1st "world country" where I was held at gun point and shot.

So i just thought I would share, but yes I guess everyone's experience is different.

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Ales, 

First let me welcome you to South Africa  I don't want to sound like a Debbie Downer - but if your'e in Llandudno - you're in a rather exclusive part of cape town. It's also gorgeous out there. That being said - they are not immune to a the violence here. As for not fearing in the city - Cape town can be deceptive because it doesn't look violent - but let's not forget the couple that was just stabbed a few days ago on the Lion's head trail. Which is right in the city. My parents live in an exclusive area - bloubergstraand in a multi- million rand house neighbourhood - and they were held at gunpoint and shot too when coming home. It's no accident that security is such a huge industry here.

I admire your ability not to be fearful of what's going on. I'm a mother - so I'm sure you can imagine we're a little more paranoid. I think the same applies here as many other places - do your due diligence and secure yourself, be aware of your surroundings, and don't increase the chances of being a victim.


----------



## Bax (Dec 28, 2013)

I hear you as I have lived here and all over the world and I feel as safe here as anywhere Tracy


----------

